# which eye should be open when aiming



## Nveysalli (Apr 1, 2015)

What eye should be open when aiming my dominant eye or my non dominate or both.


----------



## NaturalFork (Jan 21, 2010)

Both.


----------



## bigron (Nov 29, 2012)

definitely both,welcome to the forum if i haven't told you before :wave:


----------



## JTslinger (Jan 26, 2015)

Both, unless you are doing tournament style target (Gangsta hold shooting TTF) shooting, then perhaps your dominant eye. Not really sure on that one though.


----------



## tyrone8511 (May 2, 2014)

Well most of the best and good shooters, shoot with both eyes open but as a beginner I shoot with 1 eye open(left eye) as my pouch is in my left hand. I find it is much easier to line everything up. The guys with rifle backgrounds I know are also taught to shoot with both eyes open. I think for a newby which ever you feel comfortable with, when you fell confident with what you doing then try something new.

Tyrone


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

Both


----------



## reset (Apr 13, 2013)

When i first started out i used my dominant eye only.

Now over time ive found both is way better for accuracy.


----------



## Chuck Daehler (Mar 17, 2015)

Since I have but one good eye, that's easy. LOL
But if you want a challenge, close the eye you aim with. #@!$%^&*
If you want A SUPER CHALLENGE close both eyes. ;^/
If you want to experiment with photos for here, cross your eyes and have someone take your pic with SS pulled for this forum.
Terrorists in Afghanistan have two blew eyes. When hit with a .50 cal sniper gun, one eye blew left, the other blew right.


----------



## Aras (Apr 2, 2011)

I always shoot with my left eye closed, because it is just easier for me. And I shoot with both eyes open when using PFS or doing intuitive shooting.

Today I tried shooting gangsta style with both eyes open and everything doubles up. Not sure how to deal with it.


----------



## Emitto (Sep 11, 2013)

Both and concentrate on the TARGET! 

E.


----------

